# Sad Craigslist Add :(



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

Someone posted an add of craigslist selling goats. They look skinny and they are cramped in a small pen. One of the goats has a bloody scur and the Ober doe in the second picture looks like she is doing to die any day  I can count all her bones. I wish I could rescue all of them. How can some people do this!?

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/cph/grd/3143768844.html


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

They could use some groceries, but they have healthy coats and actually (besides being thin) look fairly good...alert...shiny coats..etc. The bloody scur is probably from him butting another goat in play...it happens. Maybe they were crammed in a small pen just for photos or are in an area where they get fed. Unless you've gone to look at them in person and/or talked directly to the owner, it is not fair to judge. Maybe this person can no longer care for them properly and is doing the right thing by selling them off...we just don't know. I don't like seeing animal abuse, but unless we know for sure this person is being neglectful, then judging by two photos...to me...that is just not fair.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

At least not all of them are skinny. Some are in very good condition. I feel for the skinny ones ... I hope they find good homes.


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

Your right Kylee. I guess I jumped to conclusions a bit. I hope they find good homes though


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

I understand you and how your feeling! But....We have no idea what the background is on these goats....They dont look that bad. Some of my girls I POUND with food but when they are in milk they do look a little skinny. Not that all these goats are in milk, or maybe they are. But you just never know. This person could of rescued this goats from another bad environment.

Good for you though for looking at such detail! We need people like us to monitor and make sure no one is abusing animals.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

I got my very first goat from a place like this, bred too. Luckily she gave me a single and it was easy for her, and easy on me for my first kidding! The people didn't seem to care that much about caring for the goats, but they had a huge pasture for browse and they looked mixed like this lot, some fatter and some skinny but all lively. Some people just don't "pamper" their goats to the extent most of us here do. Just own them, turn them out on pasture and make sure they have water. And being hardy, most do fine. But then when you have such a large herd and if they are put in tiny spaces one a regular basis, the bottom of the pecking order will get butted, scratched up and will likely be skinnier from being bullied frequently. Just kind of hierarchy. I wouldn't judge this person either based on those photos. But I will say that TGS goats better realize they are spoiled by us here!


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

Good points. Hopefully this person just rescued these goats or some situation like that. I guess I'm just used to seeing pleasantly plump and pampered goaties. Our love for our goats definitely shows!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I sure hope it's not a case of neglect, and just something else, maybe that's why they are selling? 
We try to take the best care of our goats, but we have a doe that is skin and bones, that we are working on getting better <she was fine until we weaned her babies>. So again I sure hope it's just something like that, and not neglect.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

You know, i have to hand it to you guys for not trying to look on the bad side of things. I always try not to look on the bad side when i see something like this because I was in a bad place with a horse once. I got a horse, I only paid $1 for him so you can guess how thin he was. Not one week after I had him got turned in for animal abuse, it was a night mare and all I was trying to do was help him out. They wanted me to bring a vet in even though he just needed food, when I told them I could not afford that, they wanted me to put him down and said that was the only way they would leave me alone. So I put him in the trailer and took him to Or. and he is now a fat healthy guy that lives with my uncle. I have to admit, If that did not happen to me I might jump to the same idea about these goats, but for the most part the does are thin, but the kids look fairly good.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I jumped to "AHHH NEGLECT" when I saw them, just because of the cramped area and the condition of some of them, but everyone does have a point. They have healthy coat and they don't have glazed eyes, so I think they're probably just not treated as pets like our guys. I do think some of them are too thin, and I don't like that, but it's not as bad as it could be.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Woodhavenfarm said:


> I jumped to "AHHH NEGLECT" when I saw them, just because of the cramped area and the condition of some of them, but everyone does have a point. They have healthy coat and they don't have glazed eyes, so I think they're probably just not treated as pets like our guys. I do think some of them are too thin, and I don't like that, but it's not as bad as it could be.


It might just be that they herded them into that small area so they could get a picture. At least I'd hope so.


----------

